# Omc cobra do not remove bolt



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

I have an 87 omc cobra 3.0 and i removed the do not remove bolt....aka dummy bolt.lol.where can i get the plastic insert and seal at?


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Vib-E, I happen to have a customer boat equipped Cobra drive at the shop now. I'll take a look at his drive tomorrow to see if I can be of any help. Seems to me last time I had to address this issue that OMC didn't show any available components for that piece of hardware on their parts breakdown. It's been a while though....not sure yet. Mike


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks mike.i looked all over the internet for that part...let me know what u come up with...if nothing else can i have the one at ur shop.lol seriously though.i searched every where...i called a cpl local marine repair shop they acted like it doesnt exist........


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey mike.u come up on anything for that dummy plug?


----------



## P-Shooter (Mar 24, 2008)

The nut for the bolt is probably in the upper housing now, you have to take the outdrive off to get it out. It's in the cavity on the inside of the upper gear housing. Try parma marine for the parts, thats where I found them for mine.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

P-Shooter said:


> The nut for the bolt is probably in the upper housing now, you have to take the outdrive off to get it out. It's in the cavity on the inside of the upper gear housing. Try parma marine for the parts, thats where I found them for mine.


Oh no i dont have to take the outdrive off..i took silicone held the flat nut to the inside lined up with bolt.made it snug...worked good.just need the oring and the plastic insert.cause oring was dry and the plastic was cracked....thanks ill check them out


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Found it after messaging.22 people on ebay that was selling outdrives and or parts.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well that's a good find ! The factory's exploded view doesn't show those components at all. The internet & eBay comes through again.....


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

$40 though...i mean come on.lol.thats a maybe.i mean maybe $15 part.lol.i seen the schematic in the outdrive...ur right mike..it didnt show those parts...


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

The cost of replacement parts these days is astounding sometimes. I was trying to find a starter mounted solenoid for a customer's 90 HP Honda outboard this morning. MSRP was a whopping $ 188.00. It's available through online vendors for just a little bit less. Prices like that make it very hard for a dealer to justify the investment in their inventory to service a customer's needs right away. Mike


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey vibe. How’s the boat coming? Seen pics and looking good with the work you did on it so far on the transom.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Black Cloud said:


> Hey vibe. How’s the boat coming? Seen pics and looking good with the work you did on it so far on the transom.


Its completed.that wasnt the same boat as this omc.omc is mine and the transom is somebody elses.


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

vib-E said:


> Its completed.that wasnt the same boat as this omc.omc is mine and the transom is somebody elses.


Ok I thought that was yours. Still looks good. That’s a job. Did that myself once with my Dad. What a fun experience. Still have those rod holders and track for you if you still need them.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Well got those parts in the mail...for $40 ud think the bolt would thread into the back plate...good thing i still have my old back plate and bolt....and i wont need the track and holders..got what i needed.buddy had extra he gave to me.


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Vibe. I took my outdrive off and found the back plate to mine. I couldn’t believe it was sitting right there by the port hole. I got it back on and will never take that out again. Have to have some cables replaced or adjusted. My boat won’t slip into reverse. I know for a fact it’s the cables. So I m gonna get that fixed and should be ready for the water. You have yours out. Anxious to hear how your boat does.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Black Cloud said:


> Hey Vibe. I took my outdrive off and found the back plate to mine. I couldn’t believe it was sitting right there by the port hole. I got it back on and will never take that out again. Have to have some cables replaced or adjusted. My boat won’t slip into reverse. I know for a fact it’s the cables. So I m gonna get that fixed and should be ready for the water. You have yours out. Anxious to hear how your boat does.


I got mine in without taking outdrive off..getting that backplate in place was a !!###;#!$$. Never again.lol.im putting mine in tomarrow at copper kettle.doubt ill go out though.suppose to rain and be crappie.but itll be there.ill let u know...i may take it for a test run.who knows...


----------



## mikebux (5 mo ago)

vib-E said:


> I have an 87 omc cobra 3.0 and i removed the do not remove bolt....aka dummy bolt.lol.where can i get the plastic insert and seal at?


Replacement plug fix is available at 9xmarine.com under OMC section


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

mikebux said:


> Replacement plug fix is available at 9xmarine.com under OMC section


You see the date on this thread. It's from 2018 🤪


----------



## Vib_eeee (Jan 13, 2022)

Jim white said:


> You see the date on this thread. It's from 2018 🤪


For future uses.lol


----------

